# Look What I Scrounged Up...



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

A 220Volt Magne-Charge charger from a friend.

Do you think I can get rid of the inductive paddle and wire a 220V plug on it to charge up my EV?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I would just try to find the other end of the paddle. I have no idea how those chargers work, but it may be just as simple as replacing the paddle with a plug.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Multiple posts on the EVDL indicate that it's just not as easy as putting in a new plug. Apparently there's a bunch of sensing and safeguards in there.

I'm with *TheSGC* on this one: find the other end.


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> A 220Volt Magne-Charge charger from a friend.
> 
> Do you think I can get rid of the inductive paddle and wire a 220V plug on it to charge up my EV?
> 
> ...


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

*Found the following on Wikipaedia...
*

*
*

*Magne Charge*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Jump to: navigation, search
 
wall, handheld, and floor mount


*Magne Charge* is an inductive charging system used to charge battery electric vehicles (BEV) formerly made by General Motors, such as the EV1, Chevy S10 EV, and other electric vehicles.[_citation needed_] It was produced by the General Motors subsidiary Delco Electronics.[1] The most common was the 6.6 kW version although a higher power fast charge versions was demonstrated.[_citation needed_] This charger was unique in that its charge port used an inductive charge paddle, of which there were two sizes, a small and large paddle.[_citation needed_] The system was designed to be safe even when used in the rain, and was demonstrated in operation fully submerged in water.[1]
Magne Charge support was withdrawn by General Motors in 2002, after the California Air Resources Board settled on a conductive charging interface for electric vehicles in California.[2] It has also been referred to as *Magne-Charge*[3] and *MagneCharge*.[4]

*[edit] Notes*



^ _*a*_ _*b*_ "Demonstration of the Magne Charge Inductive Charging System." (Video). General Motors Corp., 1998. Retrieved on 2007-08-23.
*^* "GM Pulls the Plug on Inductive Charging: Letter from General Motors Advanced Technology Vehicles." (Website). EV1 Club. (Letter dated) 2002-03-15. Retrieved on 2007-08-23.
*^* "Inductive Technology to Charge GM's New Electric Vehicles." (Press Release). Chevrolet/Geo Communications, General Motors, 1996-09-01. Retrieved on 2007-08-23.
*^* US patent 5703462 "Inductive coupler assembly having its primary winding formed in a printed wiring board."
 

*[edit] External links*



EV Charger News Public charger locations and other EV charger info
 Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Charge"
Category: Battery electric vehicle components


hope this helps start your info search!


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

P.S. Check out this site I found, the guy had one complete with an EV-1 vehicle!!!

http://www.ka9q.net/ev/


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

find attached a .pdf with the manual for the operation and care etc. of the Edison EV (Magne Charger multiple model).


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for all the info!  That'll keep me busy for awhile.

Please don't tell GM though...I hate for them to confiscate it so they can crush it or anything like that! 

Looks like my options right now if I want to use it is find the second half of the paddle system for the vehicle or find the taps where the stuff comes from and rewire it from there.

Maybe I'll find some documentation on it when I take the covers off. If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

From an edited Word document I've found online shown below, that "SMUD" sticker on the charger is an acronym for Sacramento Municipal Utility District (SMUD). 

With me being in Florida, the charger seems to be a long way from home.


The Sacramento Municipal Utility District (SMUD) is an authorized distributor of the Magne Charge inductive charger and CFCI is an authorized sales representative for SMUD.


----------



## ever (Dec 7, 2020)

12 years later, but if any of these chargers are still around and in good condition I’d be interested in buying them for my 97 Chevy s10 EV


----------

